# June Fishing



## cumberlandjg (Apr 22, 2019)

I am coming to Pensacola for the Blue Angels show in June staying at the Portafino Resort, so unfortunately the beach will be extremely crowded and I doubt I will have the ability to surf fish (wouldn't want to around a bunch of people) unless I am up super early or go at night. 

Would I have any luck if I walked the shoreline along the bay and cast some jigs through grass and potholes or would I be wasting my time?

Thanks


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

The Blue Angels beach show is July 12/13, but you're right about the crowds on the beach in June though. The best fishing is at daybreak for a couple of hours, so you should be able to hit the surf for a while without too many people around. About the soundside at Portofino, yes, wade the grass flats with light tackle for specks and reds early and late. Plenty of info here on lures and bait. Be sure you have a Florida fishing license.


----------



## cumberlandjg (Apr 22, 2019)

Ok thats good news that the Blue Angels show isn't that weekend, Id rather have less people to deal with anyways and I've seen them plenty of times. I fish the SE Ga Coast and NE FL Coast usually so I figure tossing some DOA's or Zman weedless lures should do the trick over there as well. Im looking forward to having clearer water to fish and not have to deal with 7-8 ft tide swings as well like I normally do. 

Whats the best recommendation for a bait shop in that general area?


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

You'll have the best of both worlds from Portofino, and June is a good time to fish the gulf or sound. Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle is in downtown Gulf Breeze between the schools and the turn to the beach bridge and should have all the info and bait you need for your trip.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

The nearest bait shop to you will be Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle and it is open 24/7. Yes the grass flats around Portofino are good very early until about 8:30 or 9. Tackle wise don't forget about top waters and light line ( 8-10lb.) along with fluoro leaders if not the line itself will help. Good luck !


----------



## cumberlandjg (Apr 22, 2019)

Looking on Google Maps at the area on the bay side of Portafino Resort, I see two points labeled Range Point and Big Sabine Point. My plan would be to wade fish/fish from shore around those two points and shoreline inbetween.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

cumberlandjg said:


> Looking on Google Maps at the area on the bay side of Portafino Resort, I see two points labeled Range Point and Big Sabine Point. My plan would be to wade fish/fish from shore around those two points and shoreline inbetween.



That's perfect, and I use wading shoes or sometimes just cheap windsurfing shoes, mainly so I don't slice a foot on an oyster. Drag your feet to keep from stepping on a stingray.


----------

